# Refurb 600's in stock now!



## privatebydesign (Nov 26, 2014)

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/309834?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 26, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/309834?WT.mc_id=C126149



Out of stock... and I was thinking 600mm.


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 26, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/309834?WT.mc_id=C126149
> ...



Me too


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry guys but it was in the Speedlites, Printers, Accessories section.

When I posted there were 27 left but they never last long.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 27, 2014)

$379 is a great price.

I think I might spend the extra $90 or so to get one new via CPW Street Price (through an authorized dealer).

I've had awful experiences with refurbished gear in the past (not through Canon though - to be fair - I haven't bought anything refurb from Canon yet).


----------

